# Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger



## Schwarzangler-MOL (1. August 2005)

*Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*​ 

*Zutaten:*
- 1 Ü-Ei
- 1 Einwegspritze 2ml
- 10-15 cm Blumenbindedraht
- Sekundenkleber


*Werkzeug:*
- Zange (spitz zulaufend, mit Seitenschneiderfunktion)
- Cuttermesser
- Nadel (Wurmnadel)








*Zeitbedarf:*
- 5-15 Minuten


*Bauanteilung:*

Ü-Ei auspacken, Schokolade essen, Ü-Ei öffnen, Spielzeug zusammenbauen, Spaß haben
Überstand von kleiner Ü-Ei-Hälfe abschneiden und Lochdurchmesser um ca. 1mm erweitern
Loch in Überstand von großer Ü-Ei-Hälfe schneiden
Einwegspritze aus Verpackung nehmen, Stempel herausziehen und Spitze abschneiden
Testen, ob Spitze problemlos durch das Loch der kleinen Ü-Ei-Hälfte passt
Zwischenstand: 






Mit der Nadel 2 Löcher in die große Ü-Ei-Hälfe stechen (ca. 3mm vom Überstand entfernt und im Abstand des Lochdurchmessers) 
Blumenbindedraht mittig über die Zangenspitze biegen
Draht in die Löcher der Ü-Ei-Hälfe stecken und im Innern des Ei umbiegen
Draht von innen und außen mit ein paar Tropfen Sekundenkleber fixieren, Trocknung abwarten
Zwischenstand:






Spritze von außen mit leichter Gewalt in große Ü-Ei-Hälfe reinstecken
Ü-Ei mit unterer Ü-Ei-Hälfe schließen
Blumenbindedraht über Loch der Spritze hinweg umbiegen
Zwischenstand:






Für das Angeln benötigt man noch eine Führungsstange. Dafür nehme ich Stäbe zum Abhängen von Decken aus dem Baumarkt. Die Stäbe sind in Längen von 20 – 120cm zu erhalten und kosten unter 1,-€. Die Stäbe schleife ich noch an, damit sie leichter in den Boden gesteckt werden können.






Vorteile: 

- Spannung, Spiel, Schokolade
- Bissanzeige windunabhängig
- Bissanzeiger mit Blei/Sand pp. zu füllen und damit stömungs- und windanpassungsfähig
- Bissanzeiger nachtangeltauglich durch einsteckbares Knicklicht

Nachteile:
- Schokolade?

Viel Spaß beim Nachbauen, Angeln und FANGEN!!!


----------



## HD4ever (1. August 2005)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

sieht gut aus ! #6
hab schon seit x-Jahren meine Monkey climber - sonst würd ich es evtl auch mal nachbauen ....


----------



## Timmy (1. August 2005)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

Klasse Arbeit!!! Ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlechter als gekaufte!

Danke für Deine Mühe#6


----------



## Magic_Moses (1. August 2005)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

Die Idee finde ich wirklich super. Günstige Materialien die auch in fast jedem Haushalt zu finden sind.
Habe mal bei einem Angelkollegen eine ähnliche Konstruktion gesehen. Anstelle von Blumendraht hat er allerdings eine dieser überdimensionalen Büroklammern genommen.

Mehr davon bitte!


----------



## Marcus van K (1. August 2005)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

Ist auf jeden Fall ne billige alternative!
Und außerdem natürlich super Bilder und nachvollziehbare Anleitung deiner seits!

Supi Supi


----------



## muddyliz (2. August 2005)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

Sieht gut aus. Allerdings könnte man den Reibungswiderstand vermindern, wenn man den Blumendraht wie folgt biegt:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. August 2005)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

Dann Flutscht die schnur aber oben nicht mehr so einfach raus beim Anschlag.

Ähnliche Teile hab ich früher aus Champagnerkorken und als Führung alten Rutenstücken gebaut.
Und als Drahtbügel ne Ködernadel verwendet (Rostfrei)

Als Stäbe finden sich in/an manchen Waschmaschinentrommeln wunderschön lange VA-Schrauben (Schrottplatz) 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

einfach genial das ding sofort nachbauen. Wo hast du die sprotze her?


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

#6einfach genial 

das werd ich sofort nachbauen


----------



## robi_N (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

@Gufi Angler

Spritzen kannst Du leicht besorgen bei deinem Hausartzt. Sag einfach das Du Schnupfen hast. 
Dann gehst Du zm Artzt und sitzt nachdem Du schon 2 Stunden im Wartezimmer gesessen hast bestimmt noch 15 Minuten alleine im Bahndlungszimmer. An der Wand hängen da so schöne Kästen wo allerhand tolle Dinge drin sind. Auch Spritzen.

Das tolle an der Sache ist es ist günstig und vllt. bekommst Du einen Tag schulfrei und kannst dann angeln gehen. 

Nein war natürlich nur ein Scherz. Aber geh doch einfach mal zu deinem Hausartzt und frag den ob er dir nicht ein paar Spritzen geben kann. Das macht der bestimmt.


----------



## Big Rolly (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*



robi_N schrieb:


> @Gufi Angler
> 
> Spritzen kannst Du leicht besorgen bei deinem Hausartzt. Sag einfach das Du Schnupfen hast.
> Dann gehst Du zm Artzt und sitzt nachdem Du schon 2 Stunden im Wartezimmer gesessen hast bestimmt noch 15 Minuten alleine im Bahndlungszimmer. An der Wand hängen da so schöne Kästen wo allerhand tolle Dinge drin sind. Auch Spritzen.



Ich hab unsere Sprechstundenhilfe angehauen und gesagt ich bräuchte wenn möglich eine Spritze,und schwupps hat sie mir gleich eine Handvoll verschiedene größen gegeben.

Denke mal wird fast in jeder Praxis funktionieren.


----------



## lukim2 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

Echt guter Beitrag #hund auch leicht herzustellen


----------



## CarlooSR (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

ich habe  diese ü-ei methode in holland kennengerlernt von 5 jahren ..... in holland am kanal ein unverzichtbares assesoir in verbindung mit elek. bissanzeiger  das ü-ei hält einfach die schnur straff gespannt.... mmeins allerdings war einfacher aufgebaut  von innen einen kleinen nagel durchstechen und nach ca 2 cm 100° umbiegen un des einfach einhängen... 

MFG CarlooSR


----------



## Karpfenangler1993 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Der windsichere Ü-Ei-Bißanzeiger*

angel damit auch schon lange trotzdem prima beitrag


----------

